# Grandpa Cracker needs a wheel chair ramp built..



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Grandpa Cracker needs some help building a ramp for his wife and her wheel chair when she gets home from rehab... As you can see from his post, he could use a couple of 2Coolers giving him a hand.. I've had a couple of PM's about this but I live way the heck out here in west Texas so I figured I'd put it out there for some of you folks to consider..



grandpa cracker said:


> Stopped by the rehab for a very quick visit on the way to work last night.
> Jerry has only been there one day and seems to be happy.
> At first she was put in a "cracker box" size room with no tv and was getting claustrophobic. She told them if they could`nt do any better than that , to call me to come get her.
> She is now alone in a semi - private with a tv and a personal heater.
> ...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i found this one on craigslist...not sure if it would work for grandpacracker or not. will it grandpa?

http://houston.craigslist.org/for/1548552358.html


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

I can build it if he is close......(no promises) but I can scrounge the materials as well from jobsite.

location? I'm nursing a cyst but can chance it for this cause.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

I will donate $100 dollars to help with materials or whatever it can be used towards to help with the ramp.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

where would this be at


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I figure we'll have to wait for Grandpa to post up to let us know where he lives.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

SargentMike said:


> I will donate $100 dollars to help with materials or whatever it can be used towards to help with the ramp.


I'll match that gracious donation offer to help with the ramp. If I recall correctly they live in Montgomery County. Any carpenters on here that could handle this Project??

Jay


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I think that he is in the Conroe area.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe he lives in the splendora/roman forest area.

put me down for $100 also.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bily Lovec said:


> I believe he lives in the splendora/roman forest area.
> 
> Correct. When do the expect to let her leave rehab? Shoot you a pm tonight Alan. rs


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> Bily Lovec said:
> 
> 
> > I believe he lives in the splendora/roman forest area.
> ...


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I can help build it!!!! Lets get an address and with these donations it can get done so
Mrs Cracker can come home.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

somebody post where to send donations too please.
thanks


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> somebody post where to send donations too please.
> thanks


Maybe when he posts up he can give an address to send the donations to. I think he works nights so he might be sleeping until this afternoon.

I knew you folks would come through for him!


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

As said I am fully tooled to do the job if need be!! I am in the business and if need me to do it then so be it. 

A guy off here offered to help garybryan as well. If he is closer then let him do it. The project needs to be looked at it with making a blind assumption it will be an easy build.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

GalvestonSharker said:


> As said I am fully tooled to do the job if need be!! I am in the business and if need me to do it then so be it.
> 
> A guy off here offered to help garybryan as well. If he is closer then let him do it. The project needs to be looked at it with making a blind assumption it will be an easy build.


yup I agree - I think it's awesome what y'all are offering - and like you said - an assumption that it's easy to build might not be the best approach - wheelchair ramps are special things and need special attention - you guys are tops in my book - well done!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I have $50 for materials. Perhaps Snagged could be the banker? I live in BV and seem to remember Rusty's in Santa Fe.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

GalvestonSharker said:


> The project needs to be looked at it with making a blind assumption it will be an easy build.


Totally agree with that. Depending on where the 'jobsite' is it might even require a permit to be pulled.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

texas32 said:


> Totally agree with that. Depending on where the 'jobsite' is it might even require a permit to be pulled.


correct......Gary can do the project as well. I just got out of the ER today....bad run of luck in 3 days.

If I can get two helpers I do not mind cutting and leading them. Donation to the fuel tank would be appreciated if can be worked for travel. I will supply all tools and fastening hardware ladders,guns, saws, compressors etc. I just need to take it easy is all with my tail bone. I do not foresee materials going over $250 for a simple ran to deck application depending on logistics involved getting it off the ground and set a good elevation to entry. Now if a handrail is needed we are talking over 700 plus dollars with switchbacks and dog leg designs,landings etc

A person running money that can be on job.

A good rule of thumb is to have extra then to be short!!
Someone to pull calls to City of (Wherever that is) for permits if any.
Deed restrictions etc if in community (not that it's permanent).

Open communication is key when dealing with a donation of services and money.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I did a quick search and found this document for the standards of a wheelchair ramp

http://www.a1-wheelchair-ramps.com/info/ada-wheelchair-ramps-html

Info can also be found at the ada.gov site but they only apply to public places and not private residencies.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

I got $50 for the materials and can swing a hammer so just let me know. I have a long weekend this weekend but just let me know. I can certainly put in a half day Monday afternoon or next weekend to help out.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I may be able to help out, give me an address. I can probably do it next weekend. Two people can probably knock it out fairly quickly.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I can also help out either way...$ or labor. Let me know what is needed.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm in. Just need to know where & when. Goin to boat show tomorrow but other than that I'm open.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

the 2cool family is like no other. it really is something special.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

someone with a trailer mounted BBQ grill would be handy also 

depending on when the build takes place, i can help tote stuff along with some #$$.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> the 2cool family is like no other. it really is something special.


That is the truth!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Bily Lovec said:


> someone with a trailer mounted BBQ grill would be handy also


That would be pretty nice! Instead of Extreme Makeover Home Edition it could be like "Mild Makeover 2cool Edition".


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I can be the laborer and I'm almost sure I can bring another guy with me that is pretty good as long as we have some direction. It"s a good possibilty that I can bring a big trailer too. This is assuming that I don't have a job come through. Name the place and I'll be there.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Big Willy said:


> That would be pretty nice! Instead of Extreme Makeover Home Edition it could be like "Mild Makeover 2cool Edition".


You still got the # to the guy you bought your deck wood from? As I remember his prices and quality were good. rs


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> You still got the # to the guy you bought your deck wood from? As I remember his prices and quality were good. rs


Yeah, I will call him and let him know what we are planning and see what he thinks. He delivers for a very reasonable price as well. I placed a large order and the delivery was really cheap! I just need someone to let me know what needs to be ordered and we can get this ball rolling. Someone close will have to do the design since we don't know what we are working with. We will also need someone to check on permit requirements.


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

Bill, count me in to help out Alan and Jerry in anyway I can. PM sent for you to call...I got to get ready for work. -Hector


----------



## chickenfoot (Jul 26, 2009)

who ever is going to be project manager and gets a material take off done,post it and I am sure I will have some treated 6x6x some galvanized ring shank 16s and maybe some 60s to use and in the Conroe area Big Tin Barn is the place to buy treated material.


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

OK no permit requirements in the Montgomery County (only) but if he lives inside of the ETJ of Houston or some other city it may still be reguired.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> the 2cool family is like no other. it really is something special.


Yup, I agree.

We need someone on that side of town to take head of the project 'cause it sounds like we have plenty of interest on the east side!!! :slimer: Represent!


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

I will donate to the cause just let me know where and when. Cash if needed. I'm on the south side of town. but open this weekend if needed.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

tommywhite said:


> I will donate to the cause just let me know where and when. Cash if needed. I'm on the south side of town. but open this weekend if needed.


That's the coolest first 2cool post ever! :smile:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Deal me in for a C... $$$ only !!...labor is in my rear-view mirror..


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> That's the coolest first 2cool post ever! :smile:


I'll second that!!!! Thats worth a greenie!!!!:bounce:


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

If I'm off I'll be glad to help...$$$/trailer///tools you name it...we'll do it...rio


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

i have some $ to donate as well, just pm.


----------



## chickenfoot (Jul 26, 2009)

I spoke to the manager of Big Tin Barn in Conroe and he said all contributions could be sent there in the name of Grandpa Cracker. I live in the area and we are in the construction business and I could look at the site as soon as someone can get an address and a phone #.
The managers name is Tom Caldwell and his cell phone is (936) 827-0044
The store # is (936) 756-6760 but no employes would know what you are talking about, so ask for Tom. My phone # (936) 672-3981 
After looking at the job I will have a better idea what it will take and how long it will take to complete. What do ya'll think?


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I can go by Tuesday and do a take off. just need an address. My cell phone number is 832.297.5433


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

chickenfoot said:


> I spoke to the manager of Big Tin Barn in Conroe and he said all contributions could be sent there in the name of Grandpa Cracker. I live in the area and we are in the construction business and I could look at the site as soon as someone can get an address and a phone #.
> The managers name is Tom Caldwell and his cell phone is (936) 827-0044
> The store # is (936) 756-6760 but no employes would know what you are talking about, so ask for Tom. My phone # (936) 672-3981
> After looking at the job I will have a better idea what it will take and how long it will take to complete. What do ya'll think?


Just let me know when & where. I'M IN!!!!!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I am like a retarded gorilla with a hammer, but if I am in town when y'all do it, I'll be there with some eats (gumbo or something) and drinks.

I spoke with Grandpa last week. He is remarkably optimistic considering all that his family is enduring. He is an inspiration to talk to.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I would like to donate money for Grandpa Cracker. It is likely that besides the wheel chair ramp, there will other unexpected expenses in relation to bringing home his wife that has not been contemplated. 

Please let me know where I can send a donation.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Let me know if ya''ll need a Carpenter...Pm me best way


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

does anyone have alan's phone number to tell him what's going on so that the volunteers can coordinate this project?


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> does anyone have alan's phone number to tell him what's going on so that the volunteers can coordinate this project?


Yea you got to start somewhere!!!:headknock


----------



## sharkski (May 22, 2004)

*I can help*

Currently unemployed so I got nothing but time and would love to help. Got all the tools you could want. Compressor, Nail guns, Nails, Saws, and even a hammer or two. Not sure if this ramp needs to be painted or sealed but got the tools to help with that also. Sorry no paint gun though.

Out me on the list to help and let me know what to bring.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> does anyone have alan's phone number to tell him what's going on so that the volunteers can coordinate this project?


Alan
832-537-7411

Here's Grandpa's phone number from an old post.. Might still be current...


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

don't have money but I own my own welder...lots of tools and work a lot with metal fab and wheelchair access. I live north of dallas. but I can definatly weld a ramp with curb. as well if they live close I have week mind strong back.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Alan
> 832-537-7411
> 
> Here's Grandpa's phone number from an old post.. Might still be current...


GPC Cell - 281-601-5088


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I talked to him Sunday, but I know several of you guys have talked to him many times. I will call him and get him onboard tomorrow if no one else has had contact.

He is having some computer problems and is hit and miss on 2cool right now. I'm sure he feels the love.

I know he appreciates all support he gets. He has many bills (hospital and others) which he is working on as they come. 

I am still getting over 8 months unemployment and financially limited, but I can scratch together some grub and maybe a few dollars.

GPC is not looking for charity, he never asks and works his behind off everyday while juggling hospital duties.

Thanks to those wanting to help. It means a lot to him.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I talked to Alan a couple of hours ago, he indeed feels the love, I will go up north and take some pic's and measurements tomorrow if needed, we need a paypal account manager. Let us 2coolers get this done by next weekend, Jerry gonna be fine, it is not a hard job. rs


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

paypal would be awesome. the more $$ we can raise. the better.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not rich or even well off but, if someone will pay for the concrete, I'll do all of the labor involved including setting the forms, placing and tying the steel and pouring and finishing the concrete for it.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I am calling Trod, he will instruct us. rs


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Essayons, I`m at work and have been charging my phone. Rusty S. said he may come out to my place tomorrow and check things out and take some pictures.
I get to work tomorrow night but then I`m off until Tue. night. Actually i was wanting to work for another person on MON. night but I don`t think it will happen.
Rusty said he`ll post up after 10:00 tonight with a few suggestions and
information.
Thanks Tortuga , my new number is 281-601 5088. My place is up 59 N. in 
Patton Village but we are considered Splendora to a certain extent because that
is our mailing address.
Anyway, I`ll be awake all night if anyone needs to talk with me. I told Jerry about the offers for help with a ramp and it made her day. I came in early to work so I did`nt get to stop and see her but she is feeling great, both physical and emotional aspects.
I`m thinking that maybe Jerry will be at least ten more days at rehab. She just now called and said to thank all of you and that she is very grateful. Also, she says
she does`nt want you to go out of your way with anything fancy , just something to get her over the steps . Deepest , I mean deepest appreciation is sent from her.
Rusty will probably call me later and we`ll see how and when to get organized or started. In a bit, I`ll try to post a basic idea of what the front of my house looks like.

Alan


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm in for $50. and any labor I can help with. I can swing a hammer and make a good helper. Let me know when...I live in spring so I'm not that far away. Glad to hera Jerry is doing well.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> I talked to Alan a couple of hours ago, he indeed feels the love, I will go up north and take some pic's and measurements tomorrow if needed, we need a paypal account manager. Let us 2coolers get this done by next weekend, Jerry gonna be fine, it is not a hard job. rs


Thanks RustyS. He mentioned to me that you are helping him stay in touch with us.

I'm not sure who does paypal here, but I am sure someone knows how. Just glancing back over the thread, it looks like there is $400-$500 pledged to build the ramps, and maybe make some improvements to make Jerry comfortable. Several 2coolers have asked for a PM to determine what they can support (I can PM you guys for help).

Most significantly is the skilled builders that have offer to hit the ground to use their skills and knowledge to git 'er done.

Here is what I propose to make it happen.

1. RustyS, or other skilled person take the lead to develop plans, equipment, and materials to get it done.

2. I will set-up a system for donations and food for GPC's family for the first few days when they return home. I need an assist from a 2cooler on how to let folks donate by Paypal.

If there are no objections to me taking the lead, I will get going on this this weekend.

Ty Griffing
Kingwood
cell 713-305-3102


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

:smile:


Rusty S said:


> I am calling Trod, he will instruct us. rs


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wood or concrete?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I.m off to Tuesday. I got tools!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

007 said:


> Wood or concrete?


Neither, after talking to several folks, we are going to use silly putty! Just kidding.

I have talked to a couple of folks and we will set a simple/accountable system in place to do what needs to be done to get Jerry back in their house.

Let's keep this a simple, 1 day project, to make sure resources are well managed and the job is completed.

RustyS, please let me know what is best day to get it done and let me know who is going to be lead carpenter on this project.

I'll run with it from there and PM/call everyone to let them know how to help buy materials. Any scrap materials that can help are also valuable.

Thanks everyone. Please come out when we are working if you can, if not, we will take a few pics to send to those helping or donating.

I'll get you a date and address. It will be 2cool fun!!!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Essayons75, 

I have used paypal for donations when we sponsored Matt and his family and don't mind doing it again. Just let me know if that will work.

Thanks,
Will


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Call you in the morning Ty. thanks--watching baby dogs. rs


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

You guys are awesome! I wish I lived closer so I could come help out and maybe grill some food!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> the 2cool family is like no other. it really is something special.


Right you are Sir. I feel a bit like an outsider looking in at times since I'm so far away from most of y'all but would love to help in any way I can.

I didn't read through all of the pages but please let me know how I can contribute.

Jeff


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Big Willy said:


> Essayons75,
> 
> I have used paypal for donations when we sponsored Matt and his family and don't mind doing it again. Just let me know if that will work.
> 
> ...


That sounds good Will. Please provide the details on how to send money to that account again.

Also, thanks to thabeezer for offing his Paypal account.

Ty


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Paypal account info:*​
[email protected]​
Just put a note in there about it being for Alan and Jerry, Grandpa Cracker, or 2cool. I will make a check out to Alan if we have any left over money from the wheelchair ramp build.

If you want to send a check please send it directly to Alan.

Thanks,
William McFarland
(409) 789-9761


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Big Willy said:


> *Paypal account info:*​
> [email protected]​
> Just put a note in there about it being for Alan and Jerry, Grandpa Cracker, or 2cool. I will make a check out to Alan if we have any left over money from the wheelchair ramp build.
> 
> ...


Please post Alan's last name & mailing address so I will know where to send my check so we can get this fund rolling. Also, post the date of the build ASAP so that I can plan to be there. This is a great way to give back & I am looking forward to being a part of it. :texasflag


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

william,
I have sent $$ to your paypal account.
thanks for your help in this.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

As requested , our mailing address is Alan Powell
P.O. Box 194 
Splendora, Tx 77372

Our physical address is 24815 N. Lakeview Dr
Splendora

We are actually in Patton Village . Hwy. 59 North between New Caney and
Splendora. Coming form Houston , take 59 North past Humble , Kingwood ,
Porter, New Caney and Roman Forest. Just past the FM 242 Exit is the 
Creekwood Dr. exit , take that exit on down to the red light . 
At the red light , take a right . Go over the RR tracks and turn to the right .
Continue straight on and the road will curve to the left and up a hill. You
will pass one street on your left ( Hill & Dale ) before you curve and go up the hill.
At the top of the hill , take a right on Yates St. Go down Yates to the first street
( which is N. Lakeview Dr. )and take a right. On down N. Lakeview the road will 
curve to the right and then to the left. After the little curve to the left ,
a camper will be on the left , our house is the next one from the camper.
The house is a light brown or tan with chocolate trim. There will be a pine tree 
stump about two foot high in the front , red Blazer and a brown Crown Victoria 
in front. 
From what I`ve learned so far I believe we are going to try and get it done next weekend. I`ll be off then and will help with the build. I don`t know much myself at this point, Rusty and Big Willy are working on getting some pictures or a look
at the project to see what is needed . I must say thanks again to all of you
for this ramp , I hope you all know how grateful we are.
I`ve got to go get some sleep , working tonight.
God Bless,
Alan & Jerry 
Tomorrow I`ll have the time to get the area cleaned up as I`ve neglected it
and some other things.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Check is is the mail Alan. Glad to help. I'm on call next week & will have to go in next Saturday for 1/2 a day, but I'm clear for Sunday. Post more details when available. Take care & God Bless.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ben Franklin on the way via Paypal, Willie...

Note: if paying by paypal...send to ... [email protected] ...*WITHOUT* *THE SPACES* between letters...


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Ben Franklin on the way via Paypal, Willie...
> 
> Note: if paying by paypal...send to ... [email protected] ...*WITHOUT* *THE SPACES* between letters...


*Sorry Jim it is actually:*

*[email protected] *

*Please anyone that has sent money to that address ask for an immediate refund because that is not my email. I did not realize that with the hyperlink you cannot appreciate the underscores.*​


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Bily Lovec said:


> william,
> I have sent $$ to your paypal account.
> thanks for your help in this.


Got it! Thanks.:texasflag


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

Just let me know when...I would be happy to help if I am not employed. I have driven a nail or two in my days and built a ramp for Aunt Joyce down in Florida. two or three years ago. This weekend I am spoken for...Vic


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Funds and time are low right now. Im sorry I cant help that way. I do have several sheets of plywood that Grandpa is welcome to, if will help. Its the kind that has the reflective side on it for roofing, and if I remember right, its either 3/8 or 3/4". If anyone is near or in Pearland and going that way, PM me, and they are his. I cant get away from work to hand deliver them.

Best wishes Grandpa.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hey guys. I have been at a soccer tournament all day, but here is where we stand and what needs to be done.

1. Big Willy has given instructions on sending donations to his Paypal account for ramp materials, if you want to donate by credit card. If you want to donate by check, send those directly to Alan (Grandpa Cracker). I will get last name (I probably have it somewhere) and mailing address.

2. RustyS is working with the skilled guys to get a materials takeoff and determine project supervisor.

3. I will let everyone know the date/time once we get it all together and have GPC's agreement.

4. Once us non-profit makers (managers) agree to a plan, I will put word out on what we need on D-Day. If it is OK with GPC, I say all gaulkers, food/beverage bringers, and the curious are welcome to gather, as long as no one messes with the money makers (guys using their real skills).

I'll keep everyone posted, but lets get this done NLT January 25th, preferably by January 23rd (next Saturday).

Please PM me or call my cell (tomorrow please) with any questions or concerns.

Ty Griffing
Kingwood
cell 713-305-3102


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I think I just got some money sent. Haven't used Paypal in forever, so if you get a chance William let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> I think I just got some money sent. Haven't used Paypal in forever, so if you get a chance William let me know. Thanks!


Got it. Thanks!

Total donations so far through Paypal: $450.

I have received Paypal donations from:
Bily Lovec
Tortuga
Levelwind
Whistech

I am not trying to embarrass anyone by posting the people I have received donations from but since there was confusion with the Paypal address I wanted to let everyone know who sent it to the right address. If you sent a donation and do not see your name then please send me a PM and we will figure it out.

Thanks,
William McFarland
(409) 789-9761

Paypal donations can be sent to:
[email protected]


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Big Willy said:


> Got it. Thanks!
> 
> Total donations so far through Paypal: $450.
> 
> ...


Thanks Will. Looks like a very good start. I appreciate your effort tracking all of this.

You 2Coolers that are donating money/skills/time/food...are the best! It's been tough times for many of us these last 12-15 months, and we continue to do what we can, when we can.

Please continue to communicate to Will by post or PM when you send a donation so he can verify it came to the correct account.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

big willy,
I am having trouble getting the money to your email acct through Paypal.
Error message is as follows: please advise
RT


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> big willy,
> I am having trouble getting the money to your email acct through Paypal.
> Error message is as follows: please advise
> RT


Is that an extra/unneeded dot behind .com?? Might be the problem

Jay


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Texas32. I did exactly as the quote below says and it did not work.
Do not put the dot after the com

This is correct. Underscore between big and willy : and then between willy and 84
[email protected]



Big Willy said:


> *Sorry Jim it is actually:*
> 
> *[email protected] *
> 
> *Please anyone that has sent money to that address ask for an immediate refund because that is not my email. I did not realize that with the hyperlink you cannot appreciate the underscores.*​


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Thanks Texas32. /QUOTE]
> 
> Your very welcome - glad to help this good cause anyway I can


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Service to my cell phone will be cut off Sunday night. Our home phone number is
281-689-7184 . Home phone works about 75 % of the time and does`nt hold a charge for long. If I need to be contacted , 2cool is probably the best way.
After work this morning , I`m going to see Jerry and probably get some sleep until about noon.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Forget about the sleep , I`ve got too much to do.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow 2cool is so awsome


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

haparks said:


> wow 2cool is so awsome


You know it! I thought that when I started this thread that I'd get a bunch of PM's about meddling in other folks' business but with the exception of one man trying to sell me women's clothing, all of the PM's were nice.. LOL


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion on the address.​
We are at $620 dollars in donations so far. Anything that is not used for construction materials will go directly to Alan and Jerry.​
Also, please send it as a gift and not a payment. Paypal takes a fee for payments but does not charge for gifts. I'll cover the fees so far.​
Thanks,
William McFarland
(409) 789-9761​


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

After Jerry is home and things are settled down , I want to take one day a weekend
to do something for those that have posted here. You may need a little painting,
garage clean out/up etc. For my own reasons , if they need anything, I`m 
putting Darlene/ CajunBob , Tortuga and a few others at the top.
Just post or pm me whenever you want and maybe as soon as Feb. but no later
than March , I can start showing my appreciation . I can do a lot of things
except heavy lifting . So, start thinking of some things that you need done
or even a neighbor that is handicapped, elderly or just needs a little help.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

After Jerry is home and things are settled down , I want to take one day a weekend
to do something for those that have posted here. You may need a little painting,
garage clean out/up etc. For my own reasons , if they need anything, I`m 
putting Darlene/ CajunBob , Tortuga and a few others at the top.
Just post or pm me whenever you want and maybe as soon as Feb. but no later
than March , I can start showing my appreciation . I can do a lot of things
except heavy lifting . So, start thinking of some things that you need done
or even a neighbor that is handicapped, elderly or just needs a little help.

Thanks,
 Alan


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

It's confirmed that me and a buddy of mine are commited to be a couple of laborers on this job and if anyone wants to fry some fish, just say the word. I'll bring all The FRESH catfish fillets ya'll can possibly eat. All flanks/loins and no belly meat. Looking forward to meeting ya'll.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry it took me a little longer to send the money, been at the deer lease! 

Big Willy, there should be the money i promised in your paypal account from Michael Blansett.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey, I just got to work (about the only time I go to 2 cool) and count me in for $100. I am not paypal literate. Where is money needed most, personal check or paypal for materials. someone let me know.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

grandpa cracker said:


> After Jerry is home and things are settled down , I want to take one day a weekend
> to do something for those that have posted here. You may need a little painting,
> garage clean out/up etc. For my own reasons , if they need anything, I`m
> putting Darlene/ CajunBob , Tortuga and a few others at the top.
> ...


Alan, I think I can speak for most people on this board. Absolutely no re-payment is necessary or expected. We are doing this to help a fellow 2Cooler and in no way do we expect anything in return. Please just accept our "gift" as an expression of our caring hearts.
RT


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> Alan, I think I can speak for most people on this board. Absolutely no re-payment is necessary or expected. We are doing this to help a fellow 2Cooler and in no way do we expect anything in return. Please just accept our "gift" as an expression of our caring hearts.
> RT


x2


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

When and where is this going down? I want to be there to lend a hand if need be


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a lot of material (lumber) left over from the Ike rebuild, and a 9x5 utility trailer to haul it. I live in Bayou Vista and I have long standing plans to be in Port Mansfield this coming weekend, plus I've been struggling with health issues. 

I'm guessing we could probably come up with donations for a good portion of the materials. If someone could let us know generally what sorts of lumber, fasteners, etc. are needed maybe we could arrange transport somehow, and pick up a load from south to north. 

Just an idea. I know Al and Jerry are probably going to have lots of expenses besides the ramp.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Tentative Schedule and Needs*

Rusty's Internet went down Saturday morning and he is trying to get it fixed which is why we haven't received updates on the schedule.

Alan, Rusty, and I have been in contact and the tentative build day is going to be this *Saturday, January 23, 2010*. It will start sometime in the morning and we will work until finished. A lot of us are driving from the south and east side of Houston so we can probably put together a carpool/caravan to make traveling easier.

Rusty is going to his deer lease tomorrow and drives right past Grandpa's place and is going to take pictures and measurements so we can get the ramp designed. We know we will be needing a ramp but we might need to expand the landing area in front of the door and we might also want to consider pouring a small concrete walk way from the driveway for easier access.

Here is what we need:
Someone to take over the design process. If need be, I'll do it but I do not have experience designing/building wheel chair ramps and I might make it too complicated or too simple.
Someone to purchase materials. I don't care who from or how but get us a good deal. I am going to contact the lumber guy I know and see what we can work out. I know he will deliver for dirt cheap.
Someone to feed us. I personally like fried fish but I know some that are volunteering aren't big fish fans so we could maybe come up with some BBQ for them. I would recommend no beer until the project is finished, maybe? :cheers:
If you can commit to working then post up and send Rusty a PM with the times you can work this Saturday.
Funds. Any extra funds will go directly to Alan and Jerry. The rehab that Jerry is going through is not cheap and neither are the medical bills so any help would be appreciated. $10, $20, $100, anything is going to be helpful. I am absolutely not apposed to some accountability for my accounting. So, if requested, I can sit down with someone and they can check my Paypal account for any discrepancies.
Post up anything else you can contribute. Tools, trailers, materials, etc.
Obviously the interest is great so lets get it together and do this right.

Thanks,
William McFarland
(409) 789-9761

Paypal: ([email protected]) without the parenthesis.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Alan, I think I can speak for most people on this board. Absolutely no re-payment is necessary or expected. We are doing this to help a fellow 2Cooler and in no way do we expect anything in return. Please just accept our "gift" as an expression of our caring hearts.
> RT


X3 Alan, just keep tht circle of love going and that will be plenty of payback. You'll know when & where someone really needs help and that will be your turn. Right now, just take care of yourself & Jerry and don't worry about anything else.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Saturday 1/23/09*

I will get in touch with Brassnadz & bring the plywood he wanted to donate for the project since I live in Pearland also. I have to work a few hours in the morning on Saturday, but will be headed that way from the medical center & plan to be there before noon. I'm probably not the best person for the lead designer, although I will make a good helper. I'll bring hand/power tools that could help with the project. I have sent a check directly to Alan for the $ assist. Whomever takes the lead on this project, call me on Thursday or Friday & I'll let you know what materials/tools I have to offer. Robert B. cell # 832-725-4305.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been watching this story for quite a while and although I'm somewhat of an outsider (Okie, work on Texas properties), I decided to send a small gift to Alan via PayPal. Thoughts and prayers are one thing, but this seemed important. Thanks for the tip on classifying it as a gift to avoid the fee - I was not aware of that.

However, I'm sure glad that no one that I know will find out that I made a payment to "Big Willy"


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

I would not go over a 3/12 more like a 2/12 rise in 12 foot run

Also a landing will be needed on any turns (switchbacks) no less than 5x5 square to square. Also that support will need to be no less and 4 post(4x4) holding that up set into 60lb crete and or deck block support. 

All framing must be done out of 2x6 P.T. lumber. All connections are to be done with simpson strong tie brackets. They will need to be connected via (Teeko) nails direct into support. The toe nails are to be no less then 16P Galvies (sinkers)

A hand rail is required and highly suggested if any turns are made and or drop off potential.


I'm not a fencing contractor by choice but a custom home framing contractor that got stuck with fencing job:rotfl:

Notes to remember: The landings 
Strong tie connections
Nails
Treated lumber (if temp you can use reg lumber but deck seal and caulk all nail holes).

Have fun!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Paypal Account Email: ([email protected]) remove parenthesis.*​


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone near Alan's place that wouldn't mind running over and getting some pictures and dimensions for us? We are at a stand still because we really don't know what we are working with.

Thanks


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Big Willy said:


> Anyone near Alan's place that wouldn't mind running over and getting some pictures and dimensions for us? We are at a stand still because we really don't know what we are working with.
> 
> Thanks


Alan called me earlier & indicated that Rusty would be there in the morning to take some pictures.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Alan called me earlier & indicated that Rusty would be there in the morning to take some pictures.


I was just hoping that there might be someone near Alan that wouldn't mind getting some today. I talked with Rusty about it Saturday and the problem is still going to be uploading the pics and posting the stuff on 2cool since he is headed to his deer lease. The sooner we can get some pictures and dimensions the better so we can jump on designing the ramp and ordering material.

So, if anyone can get up there today and post dimensions and pictures today it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Will
(409) 789-9761


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I have eight tubes of caulk for nail or screw holes etc. Thought I had stainless
steel deck screws but have managed to find just a handful so far.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pictures & measurements...*

If nobody closer to Alan is available, I could make a run out there in the morning & take pictures & measurements. I would not be able to post data back to this thread until @ 8pm tomorrow night after I get home. Let me know Will. Cell # in previous post.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If nobody closer to Alan is available, I could make a run out there in the morning & take pictures & measurements. I would not be able to post data back to this thread until @ 8pm tomorrow night after I get home. Let me know Will. Cell # in previous post.


I'll get back with you. Rusty should be able to get some pictures but I don't know if he can upload them to the thread or not. I'll have him give you a call to work it out.

Thanks,
Will


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

*BIG WILLY*

Big Willy

I sent you a PM, the money was taken out of my account and i was making sure you received it. I put a response on this thread as well as a pm about 10am today but have not heard anything back. I need to make sure you got it or i need to contact paypal to get it back if you didnt. Thanks


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

SargentMike said:


> Big Willy
> 
> I sent you a PM, the money was taken out of my account and i was making sure you received it. I put a response on this thread as well as a pm about 10am today but have not heard anything back. I need to make sure you got it or i need to contact paypal to get it back if you didnt. Thanks


Sorry, I got it. Thanks for the donation.

I can only send 1 PM every 5 minutes and I have a lot of people that I have been responding to. I'm trying to respond to everyone but if anyone has a question about something and I haven't gotten back with you then please feel free to call or text me at (409) 789-9761.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Finally, it's nice to have service again, sounds like Saturday Morning is the build, I am meeting with Alan in the morning and will get some measurements and pictures and post up to get reccomendations and suggestions, will also check how level the ground is. William has the pay pal set up, I know we have some carpenters on here, and I am pretty good at toting boards and holding a tape measure. Post pics and measurements tomorrow evening. rs


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Any head count on just how many folks are going out there?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Maps and Directions to GC's house*

I have copied GC's directions and have added maps to his house. Hope these help.



grandpa cracker said:


> As requested , our mailing address is Alan Powell
> P.O. Box 194
> Splendora, Tx 77372
> 
> ...


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I met with Redduck and he drove some miles , we met and he gifted me with
his donation. I have "talked " with him over the net before and we finally got to meet.
Super nice gentleman that exudes confidence and strength , hope some of it rubs off
on me. Thank you , Redduck.
I`ll be up in the morning if Rusty or Blk Jck shows up for the pictures. There are
two places on my road that have ramps and someone can look at those as
my house is similar in set-up in case another idea is needed.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Finally, it's nice to have service again, sounds like Saturday Morning is the build, I am meeting with Alan in the morning and will get some measurements and pictures and post up to get reccomendations and suggestions, will also check how level the ground is. William has the pay pal set up, I know we have some carpenters on here, and I am pretty good at toting boards and holding a tape measure. Post pics and measurements tomorrow evening. rs


PM sent. I can also meet tomorrow.


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

I live in cleveland and drive through their everyday. Im off tomorrow and would be glad to swing by and take some pics and measurements. Just pm me


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Sounds like you got pictures covered, but if anything falls through let me know. My wife has a Dr. appt in Kingwood tomorrow and then I'm headed to conroe from there so I'll literally drive right by GC's house. I'll put the camera and tape measure in the truck in case. Call me if needed since I'll be on the road.
Mark 713-231-3514


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm in psychiatry lectures all day tomorrow so I won't be available till after 5:00 pm then I have praise practice at church from 6:00-8:30 so I might be hard to reach tomorrow.

I think Rusty has the pictures and measurements covered tomorrow morning. If Rusty can't post up on the thread then I'll have him send me a text when he gets them and I will post from my iphone to let everyone know that he has the measurements and pics.

Thanks for everyone's willingness to contribute.

There will be at least five laborers at this point for Saturday:

Rusty
Gator Gar and friend
Galvestonsharker
Myself

There will probably be a lot more people interested in helping out but I doubt we will need much more man power if the project is as straight forward as we assume it will be. 

*The biggest need at this point in time is finding someone who will design the structure and determine how much material we will need.* Glavestonsharker, Adam, has said that he might be able to do it but that he needs the dimensions and pics before he can do anything. He is currently laid up with some medical problems of his own but he said that he can still come out to the site and help coordinate stuff Saturday morning. 

*We could also use material donated.* If you have good condition treated lumber of any dimensions and you can get it to the site or let post up what you have and where it is located that would be great. The more material we can get donated the more money we can give directly to Alan and Jerry. Remember every little bit helps. 

*Donations are still greatly appreciated.* Any extra money will be given directly to Alan and Jerry to help with bills and necessities. Even the $10 and $20 donations help a lot. That is a days worth of food or half a telephone bill. So don't think that a small donation is not useful because it absolutely is. 

Also, if we have a lot more people wanting to come out and help maybe Grandpa Cracker, Alan, can come up with some other projects that won't interfere with the ramp build to keep everyone busy. 

I'm sure 2coolers would love to help in more ways than just the ramp so post up if there is anything else you need Alan so we can all be busy. You know what they say about "idle hands" so give us something to do so we don't get ourselves in trouble, lol.

Thanks,
William McFarland
(409) 789-9761

Paypal Address: *(**[email protected]**)* remove parenthesis


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Total Paypal donations to date: $810 :texasflag

Good job 2coolers!

Remember to send the paypal donation as a "gift" not a "payment" so I don't get charged a fee. I am covering all the paypal fees but they start to add up after a while so please remember "gift" not "payment".

Thanks,
William McFarland
(409) 789-9761

Paypal Address: *[email protected]*


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

On my way to Crackers House, bout an hour from here, my # is 409/789-7101. Post up pics this evening. rs


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Just checking to see who's doin groceries. I'm gonna make a macaroni salad to bring, What do yall think?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pictures & Instruction...*

I found some sites that might help...

Pictures... www.godfire.net/ramp.html
www.handa-concepts.com/Ramps.html
Instruction &
Suggestions...
www.thewheelchairsite.com/wooden-wheelchair-ramps.aspx
www.adaptiveaccess.com/wood_ramps.php


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey GC my wife and granddaughter said they could come out saturday with me and help you with some house cleaning for when Jerry comes home.
My phone # 830 3770273 cell or 713 9470235 home. Gary Bryan


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Here are a couple of pics to show what we are dealing with. The cement block in front of the porch comes out 8' 2" and is 4' wide and 3' high, he usually lets Jerry out there, the land is pretty uneven and slopes downward toward the north. I think some limestone/wash where he parks and a little ground leveling you could bring the porch out another 4', and make it less slope, thoughts. There is some other things that need a little attention( Water Pipe from meter to house/Not bad, Gutters cleaned and leaks in one spot, and maybe some limbs to be trimmed . Guess now we need some ideas and who plans on attending, This Saturday in Splendora/Patton Village, I will bring my truck with a Honda 3800 generator and an air compressor to push air tools if that's what ya'll are gonna use plus my 16' lowboy. rs


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm no expert but I did build a ramp for my mom when she had cancer. My steps were about 36" high and my ramp was about 32' long. You could probably get by a little shorter.

I wish I could help but it will probably be done before I could get there from austin.
Also don't do what I did, I used 3/4" treated plywood and it bubbled up and fell apart. I still have about 10 or 12 treated 2x6" that I took down.

Wish I were closer,
Bill


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

I can take care of the water pipe, gutters and trim some limbs. I will bring a chain saw, one extra man and a truck load of tools. Here is my phone number if their is anything needed. 832 401 4489 jerrod


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

tryin to help,heres a rough idea i came up with.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

seabo, you had the same idea I was thinking, but the opposite direction.
I was thinking going to the left (facing the house) to take advantage of the terrain.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

agreed ,the less slope, the shorter the ramp.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's the pics that Blk Jck224 posted a link for ideas.
Might help your creative juices flow. Visuals always help me.
I wish there was someway we could extend Alan and Jerry's porch out a little more so Jerry could wheel out there and enjoy the outdoors safely.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I can bring my small tractor with a front end loader and box blade if ya'll want to move that piece of concrete, we would have to fill in a lot to come out and turn it to the north. Alan was even thinking about coming off the north end of the porch(where bbq grill is) and comming back to the center of the house(where original steps are). Do ya'll think coming straight out 12' is to short? We can extend the drive out if needed. rs


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

I highly advise some ground leveling be done first and foremost. The grade drops off the right 10+ inches. On the front outbound from door it slides off a good clip as well in grade. 

What is the donation total? I think adding to this project would be pretty cool as well. A hand rails a must on this project already. It needs to be a 5x5 nor matter what on a landing. 

Let me do some thinking on this and commit myself to being able to come. I have family coming to town but can maybe get away.:work:


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> I can bring my small tractor with a front end loader and box blade if ya'll want to move that piece of concrete, we would have to fill in a lot to come out and turn it to the north. Alan was even thinking about coming off the north end of the porch(where bbq grill is) and comming back to the center of the house(where original steps are). Do ya'll think coming *straight out 12' is to short?* We can extend the drive out if needed. rs


Come out 12-16 if possible reposition the driveway. :clover:


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> I can bring my small tractor with a front end loader and box blade if ya'll want to move that piece of concrete, we would have to fill in a lot to come out and turn it to the north. Alan was even thinking about coming off the north end of the porch(where bbq grill is) and comming back to the center of the house(where original steps are). Do ya'll think coming straight out 12' is to short? We can extend the drive out if needed. rs


If you have a tractor, I'm leaving my shovel at home.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Bring the ramp straight from the house and set a 5x5 concrete pad at the bottom of it. 

Do away with all the switch backs and landings. Really in all reality doing it either way works the same. It's temporary anyways.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Gator gar said:


> If you have a tractor, I'm leaving my shovel at home.


If you look at the red Blazer that is the driveway, in another picture you can see how far we can come out, maybe turn back north?? I think we could come out straight, and if we had to because of the slope go back to the north(bbq pit end of porch) where elevation falls off--either way we are going to have to level ground. Gator--you always need a shovel to lean on--you aint watched any of those state workers. rs


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

GalvestonSharker said:


> Bring the ramp straight from the house and set a 5x5 concrete pad at the bottom of it.
> 
> Do away with all the switch backs and landings. Really in all reality doing it either way works the same. It's temporary anyways.


I think thats your best bet. It will make it better to get in and out of the car.


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

I cut my shovel handles off so you cant lean on them. lol


----------



## cstewart_sfa (Jun 24, 2006)

To all:

I can get a brand new wheelchair and walker from the office. Will someone please pm me if they still need these items. Also I will need grandma's weight...yes I know...so I can get the right size. We do not do motorized wheelchairs, but the manual might work for the time being. I don't think I have anything going on Saturday if you guys need a hand.

CS - Lufkin, TX


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

cstewart_sfa said:


> To all:
> 
> I can get a brand new wheelchair and walker from the office. Will someone please pm me if they still need these items. Also I will need grandma's weight...yes I know...so I can get the right size. We do not do motorized wheelchairs, but the manual might work for the time being. I don't think I have anything going on Saturday if you guys need a hand.
> 
> CS - Lufkin, TX


Great offer. Will find out what they need, thanks. rs


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright 2coolers, now that we know what we are working with we need someone to step up and help with the design and a material list. 

Thanks Rusty for getting those pics and the dimensions!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Ramp build 1-23-09*

After speaking with Rusty tonight, I've got confidence in him, Will, & Sharker to be the lead designers. I do think a railing needs to built around the existing porch for safety. I'll be the gopher, photographer, & general assistant. I wished I had the skills to do more. See ya Saturday!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> After speaking with Rusty tonight, I've got confidence in him, Will, & Sharker to be the lead designers. I do think a railing needs to built around the existing porch for safety. I'll be the gopher, photographer, & general assistant. See ya Saturday!


Sounds good. I'll be getting with Sharker, Adam, tomorrow about the design and materials.

Total Paypal Donations: $810

Will


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Big Willy said:


> Sounds good. I'll be getting with Sharker, Adam, tomorrow about the design and materials.
> 
> Total Paypal Donations: $810
> 
> Will


Sounds good to me as well. I am planning on being there on Saturday morning also. I'll bring a few tools and will help anywhere I can.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I just sent $50 to assist, BUT I see you have lots of donations for the ramp. I would like to help Grandpa restore his cell phone service. He posted this:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2529625#post2529625

Please help him get his cell phone working again, so we (you guys) and Jerry can contact him when needed.

Bless you all for you help. It warms my heart to see each giving a bit, to make it happen.

I wish I was closer to lend a hand.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bay Gal said:


> I just sent $50 to assist, BUT I see you have lots of donations for the ramp. I would like to help Grandpa restore his cell phone service. He posted this:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2529625#post2529625
> 
> ...


Thanks Bay Gal. I noticed that also and maybe if there are enough donations we can help him with that too. I was also thinking of other things in his house that may need to be modified for easier wheelchair access.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> After speaking with Rusty tonight, I've got confidence in him, Will, & Sharker to be the lead designers. I do think a railing needs to built around the existing porch for safety. I'll be the gopher, photographer, & general assistant. I wished I had the skills to do more. See ya Saturday!


Man I'm a dirt pusher! Will and Sharker I think have an idea what they are working on now, we need all the help we can get, let me know what ya'll decide on the layout. rs


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Robert, I forgot to mention that I also have a 2500 watt generator, if yall need to borrow it for anything. See you in the morning.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Help at Alan's house 1-23-10*

Just got a call from Brassnadz...aka Don... I will be picking up 2 1/2 sheets of what I think is 5/8" solar shield roofing grade plywood in the morning to bring on Saturday. I don't think it will help with the ramp build, but there might be other things to use it for. I'm thinking the patio overhang on the North corner might need a little work.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

*Advisor*

*Sun up 6:00 A.M to dark*. will bring lights* if I come* to work late if need be.
*
Someone else mentioned the weight of Ms GPC and it will need to be known.
so sorry in advance for asking.*

Someone needs to bring a generator for lights if we need them and I can make it. Fishing lights are good enough. My generator is brand new in box and listed for sale so I do not want to use it.

Someone with coffee pot and meals would be cool as well. A shade cover State worker observers. Please no kids!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Robert, The offer still stands for the 2500 watt genny and I have the fishing lights (2-1000watts each) and tripod. Give me a call later tonight if yall need to borrow them. Wish there was more I could do.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Our house does`nt look anything like it did just two years ago. Believe it or not,
we had a full yard of green grass even though the soil is mostly sandy.
I feel ashamed that things have gotten to this point.Seems like it has been like trying 
to bail out a sinking boat with a thimble. As you can see, I`ve got part of the porch cleaned off and will try to get more done and ready by Sat.
I stopped and saw Jerry this morning and she is doing extremely well . She had 
already eaten some eggs and was on the cereal .
The only thing is her blood sugar levels. She flat refused a shot of R insulin
last night because she knew she did`nt need it. The staff relented and she did`nt get sick last night or this morning. She says they are ready to kick her out
and there`s to be a meeting today to discuss it.
Well, time for sleep. Thank you all , it brought tears to Jerry`s eyes as I told her
of what all is going on. Seeing her cry kinda got to me too.
I better go for now . God Bless.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive got generator, 5500 troy built that I can bring, Just let me know. My wife and granddaughter are coming to help with house cleaning also, if anyone wants to help with that.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I just wanted to give a quick blessing to everyone that is working on this very important project for a member of this 2cool family Saturday. Dear Lord please keep all these men and women safe and let the day run smooth and without injury. AMEN
I will try to be there but I can't promise anything...I have a real busy Saturday.


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

I stopped by gc house after work today to see what kind of plumbing parts i need to bring. I talked with him about 45 min and could not think of a nicer guy to help out. I cant say enough about how honered i am to help him and his family out. God bless him and everyone helping sat. I will be taking care of the water pipe, gutter, and the limb trimming. I will be bringing and treader,band saw,pipe fittings,chain saw,ladders,and some hand tools.
If their is anything that you guys need as in tools or materials let me know. I can get my hands on just about anything we may need.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

lawnchair said:


> I stopped by gc house after work today to see what kind of plumbing parts i need to bring. I talked with him about 45 min and could not think of a nicer guy to help out. I cant say enough about how honered i am to help him and his family out. God bless him and everyone helping sat. I will be taking care of the water pipe, gutter, and the limb trimming. I will be bringing and treader,band saw,pipe fittings,chain saw,ladders,and some hand tools.
> If their is anything that you guys need as in tools or materials let me know. I can get my hands on just about anything we may need.


Thank you Jarrod . It was a pleasure to meet you as well . It `s going to be an honor to meet those that are able to come out. Take care and know that I`m praying for you all.
Alan


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

FATfisherman said:


> I just wanted to give a quick blessing to everyone that is working on this very important project for a member of this 2cool family Saturday. Dear Lord please keep all these men and women safe and let the day run smooth and without injury. AMEN
> I will try to be there but I can't promise anything...I have a real busy Saturday.


 Very nice. Thank you FF.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Just spoke with Alan and got some more info on his house phone problems. I will be taking care of those.
I can bring a coffee maker, coffee, cups, creamer, and sugar.
I'm looking forward to this 2cool project.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Just spoke with Alan and got some more info on his house phone problems. I will be taking care of those.
> I can bring a coffee maker, coffee, cups, creamer, and sugar.
> I'm looking forward to this 2cool project.


 Thanks Faron, I have a lb. of coffee if needed. I`ll also have some various soft drinks and bottled water. I`m trying to think of what I can do to make it better for you folks. The home phone is an important item,
Jerry needs one that we can depend on in case of emergency.
Good to talk with you and I`ll see you Sat.

Alan


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Menu Idea for Saturday.*

I am going to throw out an idea. I was thinking that frying fish with all that is involved (oil, cooker, propane) might get a little complicated.

It might be easier to just grill hamburgers. Then all we need is a BBQ pit.

If this idea is OK with everybody,* I will bring enough hamburger meat to feed 30 people.*

Then it would be easy for people to sign up for the fixins.
Buns, mayo, mustard, ketchup, lettuce, tomatoes, onions, pickles, etc.
I saw some other posts for macaroni salad and drinks.
We might need potato chips, etc.

If anyone wants another kind of meat, bring your own and throw it on the pit.
What do you think?
Please post feedback.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Burgers sound good & easy. Alan has a pit for cooking burgers on the porch. I'll bring a big bag of charcoal & a little pecan to grill 'em up! :smile: Planning to be there before noon. No way to get out of a mandatory responsibility Saturday morning.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Burgers sound good & easy. Alan has a pit for cooking burgers on the porch. I'll bring a big bag of charcoal & a little pecan to grill 'em up! :smile: Planning to be there before noon. No way to get out of a mandatory responsibility Saturday morning.


Thanks for the OK Blk Jck 224. Is it OK with anybody else?:question::question::question:


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

how is the material list for the ramp coming along?


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I've got the mac salad.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

You guys are still planning this project? Reminds me of business meetings I've been in. When will the actual work commence? Sounds like you are having fun and it is for a good cause.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know if it has been accounted for yet, but I can easily get any kind of mulch, dirt, rock, gravel, stone at cost for GPC in order to create even ground. Let me know.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

*Whatever you want to add.*

A rough materials list is being wrote up as we speak.

This will be for 16ft straight out the front to a 5x5 pad. Anything after that will be your doing .

Will include all lumber and concrete take off total package including nail

without pro desk writing this I am looking at :
Lumber
14 2x6x8's (including cross brace) overage
13 2x4x12's (hand rail) overage 
13 Deck blocks
2 boxes of 3 inch lags
8 4x4x8 post 
Box of 2x6 Joist Hangers 
1 inch screws
3 sheets of 3/4 treated decking (Ply Wood)
Grip tape for decking if they have it (same thing as skate board tape)

Concrete 
13.85 bags of 80lb
That is to the T calculated on concrete.

(someone needs to do concrete finish)

That tractor is key to having this done. Now I will have a better look my my pro desk calls me back.

Double this if you want landings and switch backs. This is estimated over so returns will be apart of this project.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

the concretes covered.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Tractor and operator will be there by 8. Looks like things are progressing nicely. rs


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Big Willy
 My donation has been sent to your Paypal account as a gift. 

 Jay
 Pearland


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm coming with Rusty and doing the concrete work + supervise the nail benders.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I hope your treated plywood works out better than mine did. I built a 32' ramp 2 years ago and the plywood bubbled up and the plys came apart in no time at all, maybe some paint on it would help but it would have to dry a few weeks before painting. My ramp was only used maybe 6 months before my mother passed away, I tore it down and burned the plywood and kept the 2x6".

I am not telling you how to do it, just letting you know my experience.
If I did it again I would use 2"x6" deckboards or the 5/4" deckboards.

I wish I could come help, if I happen to wake up about 3:00am Satyrday morning I just might.

Bill


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

I am more than willing to help out on this project and to be honest would like to. I am a good helper and don't mind getting dirty. Let me know what I can bring to help out. I have tools, chainsaws etc. just let me know where I will be most benificial to the project. Sounds like labor for the ramp is covered but do we need more help trimming trees, cleaning, raking it doesn't matter to me just let me know what is needed. Last thing I want to do is get in the way but I'm pretty handy!
Mark
713-231-3514


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright 2coolers,

We will start moving dirt at 8:30 AM Saturday morning. Rusty, aka the dirt mover, Mike, and I will be leaving Dickinson at 7:00 AM and, baring traffic, should be at Grandpa Cracker's casa by 8:15 AM. If people want to show up earlier to work then you need to get with Grandpa Cracker and see when he wants you there and what he wants you to do.

There will be enough work for about 4-5 guys on the ramp, 2-3 guys on yard work, 2-3 guys on tree trimming, and probably plenty of miscellaneous work for people to do on the property.

*No matter who you are, please send me a PM and let me know when you can work and what you are planning on doing. I need everyone to commit by tonight so I can get everything lined up*. Even if you have already posted what you are going to do please send me a PM with what you want to do and when you can come. This thread is long and I want to make sure there is something for everyone.

Thanks,

William McFarland
(409) 789-9761


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Donations and Itinerary*

Total Paypal donations so far: $1080.00

Please feel free to continue to donate if you feel like it. Anything extra is for bills and medical expenses.

*Itinerary for Saturday: :texasflag*

*8:15-8:30 AM:* 

Start dirt work
Clean ramp area and front porch
Begin building hand rail on front porch
Begin cleaning back yard
Begin fixing roof and gutters
Begin fixing water line
Begin fixing phone line
*9:30-10:00 AM*

Finish dirt work
Begin building ramp
Begin forming 5'x5' concrete landing for ramp
Continue all other projects
*12:30 PM*

Lunch
Burgers, Chips, Potatoe Salad, Water, Soda, etc.
*1:00 PM*

Resume work on ramp and other projects
*4:00-4:30 PM*

Finish building ramp
Pour concrete for landing
Finish up all other projects
*5:00-5:15 PM*

Finish concrete landing
Clean up work site
Finish up all other projects
Pictures
*5:30 PM*

Go home and have a beer, or two, or three, etc. You get the idea.
We all need to be flexible and understanding if this schedule doesn't work out. We only know two things about this project: A bunch of 2coolers are going to work their butts off to make this happen in 1 day and a bunch of 2coolers are going to have fun doing it.

Thanks,
William McFarland
(409) 789-9761


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Does that mean that I can sleep til 4:00?


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

007 said:


> Does that mean that I can sleep til 4:00?


No, because you are a supervisor and you have to put the forms up at 9:30-10:00 AM! :rotfl: Plus, we need someone to point and laugh at.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Big Willy said:


> No, because you are a supervisor and you have to put the forms up at 9:30-10:00 AM! :rotfl: Plus, we need someone to point and laugh at.


My schedule.....put up forms at 9:30...take nap til lunch.

wake up and eat lunch and go back to sleep til 4:00.

pour concrete til 5:15 and drink beer.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

007 said:


> My schedule.....put up forms at 9:30...take nap til lunch.
> 
> wake up and eat lunch and go back to sleep til 4:00.
> 
> pour concrete til 5:15 and drink beer.


Works for me. We just need to find you some shade.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

My wife and granddaughter will be coming out to help with house cleaning [inside] if anyone wants to come help them.


----------



## OneOut (Dec 6, 2008)

I just read this thread. Bless GOD what a great bunch of people on here. This deserves some media attention Not for the attention but to maybe inspire others.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*I just spoke with Big Willy and it would help him out if he dealt with the construction side of this project only and someone else helped him with the food part. So if there are any food questions or if you can volunteer to bring one of the following items PM me (Reel Time). We are trying to not clutter up the thread so please do not post it on 2cool, just PM me and I will update the list periodically. Thanks so much.*

*FOOD SIGN UP *

Hamburger Meat for 30 people............................Reel Time
Hamburger Buns
Mayonnaise
Mustard
Ketchup
Lettuce
Pickles
Onions
Tomatoes
Potato salad
Potato chips
Macaroni salad...............................................garybryan
Other
Other
Coffee pot, coffee, coffee cups, sugar, creamer...FishinFoolFaron
Water 48 bottles .......................................... Reel Time
Ice 2 bags................................................... Reel Time
Paper plates
Cups
Paper towels
Misc drinks................................................. Essayons, grandpa cracker
Plastic cutlery
Charcoal and pecan wood.............................. Blk Jck 224


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Was there an address posted up so that we can print a map to get there?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Also it there is going to be any digging? Has anyone contacted the utility companies to mark the lines? I would hate to see a ruptured gas line costing another $1,800 to the project.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> Was there an address posted up so that we can print a map to get there?


If you will look back on page 12 of this thread Reel Time was kind enough to have posted maps and aerial of the location.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I will bring a ladder and a blower for the gutters and roof, are ya'll gonna need air or are you using rechargeable power tools? I need to know if I need to bring my compressor and big generator. I will also bring a couple of weedeaters and some loppers for small brush and crepe myrtle tree. rs


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Mike77015 said:


> Also it there is going to be any digging? Has anyone contacted the utility companies to mark the lines? I would hate to see a ruptured gas line costing another $1,800 to the project.


Only digging will be a 5x5 out on a slab to be poured. 4"inches deep. all others is above ground work


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I posted maps and directions on 01-18-2010 on this thread for those of you wanting directions. Here's a direct link.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2532762#poststop

*I just spoke with Big Willy and it would help him out if he dealt with the construction side of this project only and someone else helped him with the food part. So if there are any food questions or if you can volunteer to bring one of the following items PM me (Reel Time). We are trying to not clutter up the thread so please do not post it on 2cool, just PM me and I will update the list periodically. Thanks so much.*

*FOOD SIGN UP UPDATE *

Hamburger Meat for 30 people &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..Reel Time
Hamburger Buns&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;lawnchair
Mayonnaise &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;lawnchair
Mustard&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....lawnchair
Ketchup&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.texxmark
Lettuce&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;texxmark
Pickles&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..grandpa cracker
Onions&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;texxmark
Tomatoes&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;texxmark
Potato salad
Potato chips
Macaroni salad &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;garybryan
Other
Other
Coffee pot, coffee, coffee cups, sugar, creamer &#8230;FishinFoolFaron
Water 48 bottles ............................Reel Time
Water 2 cases&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......Essayons
Ice 2 bags &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...Reel Time
Paper plates&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;FishingFoolFaron
Cups&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;FishingFoolFaron
Paper towels&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;FishingFoolFaron
Soft drinks &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..grandpa cracker
Soft drinks &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; .........Essayons
Plastic cutlery
Charcoal and pecan wood &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Blk Jck 224


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

Well guys it comming together. Who's bringing a camara for the after pics?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*GUYS WE ARE SET UP WITH FOOD!!*
*(Almost)*
*Anyone want to bring something sweet? PM me.*

*FOOD SIGN UP UPDATE *

Hamburger Meat for 30 people &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;............Reel Time
Hamburger Buns&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.lawnchair
Mayonnaise &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;lawnchair
Mustard&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..lawnchair
Ketchup&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..texxmark
Lettuce&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;texxmark
Pickles&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.grandpa cracker
Onions&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.texxmark
Tomatoes&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.texxmark
Potato chips&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;texxmark, Reel Time
Macaroni salad &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;garybryan
Muffins for breakfast&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..Reel Time
Coffee pot, coffee, coffee cups, sugar, creamer &#8230;FishinFoolFaron
Water 48 bottles ....................................................Reel Time
Water 2 cases&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Essayons
Ice 2 bags &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Reel Time
Paper plates&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FishingFoolFaron
Cups&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;FishingFoolFaron
Paper towels&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;FishingFoolFaron
Soft drinks &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;grandpa cracker
Soft drinks &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; .Essayons
Plastic cutlery&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FishingFoolFaron
Charcoal and pecan wood &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Blk Jck 224

* What an incredible day we will have tomorrow! *


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

lawnchair said:


> Well guys it comming together. Who's bringing a camara for the after pics?


I'll be happy to take pictures throughout the project with 2coolers in action & completion photos. :camera:


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

lawnchair said:


> Well guys it comming together. Who's bringing a camara for the after pics?


I have a couple cameras I'm going to bring. Anyone can bring whatever they want.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Tables & chairs...*

I'll be bringing two big plastic tables & a dozen or so plastic chairs where people can sit down & eat.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure how this is the first time I've read this thread, but I live just down the freeway. I'll be there bright and early tomorrow, but I have to leave by noon or so to meet a crew at my house for some work I'm having done. 

Let me know if I need to bring anything. Awesome job, guys! :cheers:


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

ShadMan said:


> I'm not sure how this is the first time I've read this thread, but I live just down the freeway. I'll be there bright and early tomorrow, but I have to leave by noon or so to meet a crew at my house for some work I'm having done.
> 
> Let me know if I need to bring anything. Awesome job, guys! :cheers:


Your avatar gives me a pretty good idea of something you could bring!:rotfl: Kidding, just come and enjoy the work. It will be great to finally meet you.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

ShadMan said:


> I'm not sure how this is the first time I've read this thread, but I live just down the freeway. I'll be there bright and early tomorrow, but I have to leave by noon or so to meet a crew at my house for some work I'm having done.
> 
> Let me know if I need to bring anything. Awesome job, guys! :cheers:


Shadman - I'll be there for a few minutes in the morning, then to a soccer game and hopefully back by 3.

I still have that computer for your non-profit. I need to get my personal stuff off of it. Sorry I haven't gotten it to you.

I have 3 ice chests full of icy cold beverages ready to go. See you guys in the morning.

Thanks to Reel Time for keeping us non talented workers together and all you skilled guys, RustyS, 007, Big Willy (and many others) for getting 'er done. I'm looking forward to meeting y'all in the morning.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Total Paypal donations: $1110 

We are looking at about $650-$700 for materials for all the projects, maybe a little less, and any extra donations will go straight to Alan for bills and medical expenses. If anyone still wants to donate then please feel free to give what you want. 

Paypal address: ([email protected]) remove parenthesis.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*We are Ready!*

*T minus 11 hours *

Construction materials&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..check
Tools&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........check
Laborors &#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......check
Food&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..........check

Patton Village&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....doubtful!

We are all set for tomorrow. 
Thank you to all the volunteers coming out tomorrow. We will have a great time helping this family. Also thanks to all that donated money and supplies. This project would not be possible without that support. Please keep the workers in your prayers as some travel great distances tomorrow morning and on their way back home tomorrow evening. Pray that there will be no injuries while we are working. But most of all, remember Alan and Jerry as this wheelchair ramp will allow her to come home from rehab. Alan thanks you from the bottom of his heart.

We will post pics as soon as we are able to keep everyone updated.
Without a doubt, 2Coolers are the most generous and caring people around. What an amazing group. Thanks Mont for 2Cool.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I will definitely keep y'all in my prayers. You folks are doing a truly wonderful thing. Please take pics and give a full report! I wish I could be there!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> *T minus 11 hours *
> 
> Construction materials&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..check
> Tools&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........check
> ...


Patton Village? I don't understand. Is this WWII in the North African Desert?

No injuries? Who are we going to make fun of? Just kidding. I also pray for a great day with complete safety.


----------



## clownshoe (Jan 15, 2007)

PM sent to Big Willy
I will be there for 830am to 1pm shift. I will bring miscellaneous yard working supplies.. rake, ladder, contractor trash bags,..... 
If anyone knows that an extra 16' tandem axle trailer is needed headed from the west side (I10 and B8) please call me till 11pm tonight or from 6am to 7am in the morning. I will be leaving my house around 7 to 730 am to make it to GC's house for 830. 
Thomas 
713-203-1442


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

We are gonna have fun helping a 2 cooler, whats next to that, be there in the morn. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Everybody give a little wink to my buddy William(Big Willy) before you hit the hay tonight, he has been blessed upon us from the man above, he is one heck of a 2 cooler that deserves all our green--god bless my friend. rs


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Everybody give a little wink to my buddy William(Big Willy) before you hit the hay tonight, he has been blessed upon us from the man above, he is one heck of a 2 cooler that deserves all our green--god bless my friend. rs


 X 1000


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Also, y'all be careful when driving in and around Patton Village. They are notorious for their speed traps and giving tickets for 2mph over the limit. Don't ask me how I know.  Once you pass FM1485, ease up on the skinny pedal, just in case.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Be safe going out there guys and have a good time! Wish i could make it but i am working.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

See everyone in about an hour or so. We gotta pick up 007 first though.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I hope it isn't raining there like it is here. You guys have fun and God will surely smile upon you for what you're doing. Prayers for Grandpa and Jerry too that they have many more years of happiness together in that home.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Where's the Cracker Cam? Just kidding. lol Looking forward to pic's. God Bless Ya'll.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Where's the Cracker Cam? Just kidding. lol Looking forward to pic's. God Bless Ya'll.


ROFLMAO!!!!

Yeah, can a brotha get an on-site progress report!?!?! LOL


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Barnacle Bill said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!
> 
> Yeah, can a brotha get an on-site progress report!?!?! LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

not just 20 people... but 20 2cool people


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome stuff guys and gals! Congratulations to all of you for just simply being good people!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

There was a good turn out. Me and my buddy Darryl just got back in and the wheel chair ramp was coming along nicely when we left at 3:30. We did alot of yard cleaning, water pipe fixing, tree trimming, house cleaning and whatever else needed to be done around there. There were alot of pictures taken by Reel Time and a few more.

When I left, Mike was finishing forming up the concrete pad and getting ready to pour some concrete.Rusty was on the tractor, spreading dirt. We had one of the 2cool family come out and cook some awesome hamburgers and laid out a spread.

It was a pleasure working with all the guys and girls out there today and it was good to put a name to the faces. There were a few members that don't do alot of posting on here, that I have never heard of. But they showed up and worked their tail off. We had a burn pile rouring out there, with all the debris we cleaned up.

Willy, Shadman, Mike, Rusty, Reel Time and a few more that I can't remember the names were still there to the end. Grandpa Cracker seemed real happy with the progress made and I'm sure his wife Jerry will be pleased too.

Had a great time guys. See ya next time.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

2Coolers never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I looked back at some of the post and it was BLK JCK 224 that did the cooking. Awesome burgers. The concrete man, Mike is 007. GaryBryan and his wife and daughter were three that I couldn't think of that put the smack down on the house cleaning and the other clean up guys were Lawnchair, Clownshoe and one other person. There was two more that were named Faron, I think. It was a good turnout. I'm sure Reel-Time and Big Willy will elaborate and straighten it all out on their post later on.


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

I had a great time with everyone today. I dont post much but, i was very happy to help GC out. Its a good feeling to do a great thing for someone you dont even know. Im looking forward to the pics. The 2cool family is like nothing else. Im glad to be apart of the family.


Jerrod


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Great job everyone. It was great to meet all y'all. Sorry I missed a couple of you. I had to go to my son's mid-day soccer game.

There was a big surprise just before I left this afternoon, but I will let GPC, Reel Time, and Will share that later. It was amazing to see what was accomplished from this morning until I returned later this afternoon.

Just for the record, don't believe anyone when they tell you I didn't do any work. :redface:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Just got home and out of the shower. Several folks were still working hard when I left, but I was whooped. Ramp was almost fully complete, except the handrails, and concrete landing was poured when I left. 

It was great meeting those of you I hadn't met before and seeing lots of familiar faces as well. The cause, the company, and the food were all good!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

My hats off to all the folks that helped out...2cool:cheers:


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

great job guys!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Just got home about 20 mins ago to 2 dogs turning inside out. Had a great time helping out GC. Gonna be sore tomorrow but it was worth it. My wife and I were very happy to meet some great 2coolers and see a couple familiar faces.

I will try to get my pics up soon, but will leave the surprise to Reel Time.
Awesome day. Awesome job everyone.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

*Grandpa Cracker Day pics*

Foreground- plumbing crew background- ramp planning
steps- house cleaning planning
the dead oak to the front of the car was brought down with an electric chainsaw.








Ramp beginnings








Attacking the backyard








The cook


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

My itenerary sucks. We are just now finishing the new driveway. It looks awesome and Jerry was able to come out and she was really was blessed by the time out and inspired by all the work that was done.


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

X2 It was great to meet everyone



lawnchair said:


> I had a great time with everyone today. I dont post much but, i was very happy to help GC out. Its a good feeling to do a great thing for someone you dont even know. Im looking forward to the pics. The 2cool family is like nothing else. Im glad to be apart of the family.
> 
> Jerrod


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a few pics. I have lots of more pics I will post later. These will give you a good idea of the ramp construction.

I enjoyed meeting lots of new people and renewing old friendships. Everyone worked hard and we got more than we planned accomplished.

We did have a fun surprise for everyone. Grandpa cracker and I slipped off on a secret mission. We went to the rehab facility where we managed to get Jerry a pass for a few hours. We loaded her and her wheelchair in my truck and took her home where she has not been since before Christmas. We surprised all of the 2Coolers by bringing Jerry home. She was amazed and so grateful for all of the work that had been done. Her smile said it all. She enjoyed the time at home and really did not want to go back to rehab. If all goes well she will get to come home to stay next week.

2Coolers are 2Cool! What more can I say.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*WOW!!!!!!*

Just got home. I will post up some of the many pictures I took tomorrow. Great work everyone. It looks amazing and I know that Jerry and Alan were blessed to receive the help.

We were able to give $350 in cash to Alan and Jerry after all the materials were paid for. If anyone would still like to donate to the cause you can send a check directly to Alan or you can use my paypal account and I will write him a check. *There are still a lot of bills and medical expenses that they could use assistance with! :texasflag*

Paypal address: ([email protected]) remove parenthesis.

Thanks,
William McFarland
(409) 789-9761


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

It was a pleasure doing this for GC and Jerry. The job was made easier working with fellow 2coolers and familiar working buddies (BigWilly and RustyS). It was great putting names to faces and seeing old friends and meeting a few new fishing buddies. Enjoy your new 2cool extreme makeover GC and Jerry!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Jerry's ramp build...*

All I can say is *WOW*. Today was a special experience that I will share more about tomorrow. Too tired to post pics & thoughts tonight. I know that the lives of some were changed by the selfless acts of people that felt the desire to make a difference. I'm fortunate to be able to contribute.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Today was a great day, enjoyed everyones company and I got to see a smile on two special peoples faces, get some much deserved rest Alan. To my old friends and new friends, thank you. rs


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

what an awesome bunch of folks. What an awesome place 2cool is.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

RogerB said:


> what an awesome bunch of folks. What an awesome place 2cool is.


X2...Bravo to all involved.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

garybryan said:


> My wife and granddaughter will be coming out to help with house cleaning [inside] if anyone wants to come help them.


You are a Man among men, it was my privilege to work with your family, you are top cat Gary. rs


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Great job 2 coolers...sorry i could'nt make it


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

very nice job on that ramp !! yall did it right ! something to be proud of for sure!(from the sideline) my thanks to ALL who participated! yall rock!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

You folks are absolutely phenomenal... Y'all did an absolutely wonderful job for GC and Jerry and I pray God bestows many blessings on y'all because y'all were surely a blessing to GC and Jerry!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

2cool stepped up to the plate and hit another home run!!! Way to go guys and gals!!!


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

*Awesome!*

2coolers are AWESOME!!

angelsm Great job to all involved! God Bless You!!​


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ya'll guys are awesome! Sorry I couldn't have help out.


----------



## Son Of Grandpa Cracker (Jan 6, 2009)

Well first of all I have never posted anything on 2cool, but I would like to let everyone know how touched I'am to see all the support my father and step mom have from ya'll. It is amazing to see such great humanity from Texan's who never met them in person. My hats off to you all. From the ones who came out there to the ones who showed support just by praying. My dad had been through so much through out his life and recently has been so overwhelmed. Last night I talked with him and even without any sleep in the last couple of days he was so happy. I can't even remember the last time I heard the tone in his voice say it all like that. Thank you guys so much for the support during this difficult time. You all are in my prayers and I know that God has a Special Place in Heaven for you all. Thanks again and God Bless. SON OF GRANDPA CRACKER....


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

It was an awesome day. Probably more traffic than Patton Village has seen in a long time. Even had a visit by the local popo, which turned out to be Grandpa Crackers nephew that he hasn't seen in about 2 decades. It was real good to see Jerry when GC and Reel Time busted her out of rehab for a few hours.
A lot was done for 1 day of work even though it got off to a slow start.
Not for sure if it was the cook or the atmosphere, but close to the best burgers I've ever had. Hats off to the cook anyway and every one else.


----------



## Son Of Grandpa Cracker (Jan 6, 2009)

Well first of all I have never posted anything on 2cool, but I would like to let everyone know how touched I'am to see all the support my father and step mom have from ya'll. It is amazing to see such great humanity from Texan's who never met them in person. My hats off to you all. From the ones who came out there to the ones who showed support just by praying. My dad had been through so much through out his life and recently has been so overwhelmed. Last night I talked with him and even without any sleep in the last couple of days he was so happy. I can't even remember the last time I heard the tone in his voice say it all like that. Thank you guys so much for the support during this difficult time. You all are in my prayers and I know that God has a Special Place in Heaven for you all. Thanks again and God Bless. SON OF GRANDPA CRACKER....


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I woke up this morning and there is something different in my life. I can`t describe it
as I`ve sat here for 10 minutes trying to come up with what`s come over me.
All I know is that I`m not the same person any longer.
The love I experienced yesterday is unlike any I`ve ever been a part of. The first thing I did this morning was hobble to the door , yes, the ramp is still there.
Everyone involved in this unselfish act of love worked so hard and acted like it was an everyday activity . To see the before and after is just amazing , you had to be here to fully grasp how much was done.
I once prided myself in being a hard worker but I can`t get over what I witnessed
yesterday.
Everyone driving by is slowing down to get a better look at the place. My neighbor
Lonnie came over in his wheelchair to check it out and could`nt believe the
amount of work going on , ever seen a stirred up wasp nest or a kicked ant
bed ?
It was a whirlwind and I can`t remember everything and every name right now.
Some of the 2coolers can post up for me as so many people did so many things
and I don`t want anyone forgotten .
I`ll post later the names of those that gave money directly to me as your
kindness will help in other areas.
Diane, Jerry and I are so thankful for you , your grand-daughter and Gary. The job
you did in the house is amazing and you work so hard yesterday. I know
it was a daunting task and I `ll be sure to wipe my feet.
Well, I`m going to enjoy my coffee and reflect on yesterday as it
will make for a beautiful day today and for many more.
God Bless,
Alan


I think we can get a list of all that helped with the materials, work and donations .
For those that could`nt make it, I thank you for your thoughts and prayers for us.
All of you deserve a standing ovation and it is my prayer for God to bless you beyond 
measure as I and Jerry have been blessed.


----------



## Lady Faron (Jan 24, 2010)

This is my first post so bear with me. It was nice to meet wonderful 2coolers! The food was great and ya'll did a great job! I'm glad to be part of a family here on 2cool.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Lady Faron said:


> This is my first post so bear with me. It was nice to meet wonderful 2coolers! The food was great and ya'll did a great job! I'm glad to be part of a family here on 2cool.


You joined! Excellent. Thanks so much for helping out yesterday when you were not even "official" yet! It was so nice to meet you.
Great first post. Welcome aboard!
RT


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

2 Thumbs up for what looks like a great job by a lot of people.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

great job 2coolers. when posting pics of the event, please attach 2coolers handle to the photos. a lot of these guys i know, but some of them i don't. it's nice to know who's who of those i haven't met.

again, fantastic job everyone! i wish i could have been there.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Wheelchair ramp build...*

I'm happy to have been a part of what happened yesterday. The hard work & skills donated by the 2coolers was simply incredible. Thanks to the people behind the scenes that donated $ to make this possible. Here are my pics from the event...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*More...*

More pics...


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

Lady Faron said:


> This is my first post so bear with me. It was nice to meet wonderful 2coolers! The food was great and ya'll did a great job! I'm glad to be part of a family here on 2cool.


Nice meeting you and your husband. I'm looking forward to hanging out with everyone again. All involved done a great job.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*More...*

More pics...


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I sure don't feel as fat as those pictures portray me as. I need to lose some weight. That, or quit having my picture taken.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Gator gar said:


> I sure don't feel as fat as those pictures portray me as. I need to lose some weight. That, or quit having my picture taken.


I was thinking the same thing about myself.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*More...*

More Pics...


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Can someone put names/2Cool handles with the faces please?


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> I was thinking the same thing about myself.


 Yea me to


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pictures...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Gator gar said:


> I sure don't feel as fat as those pictures portray me as. I need to lose some weight. That, or quit having my picture taken.


I don't see ANY overweight folks in these pics. I don't see anyone who needs a haircut, makeup, or anything else. I see good neighbors, Angels of the Almighty who responded to a neighbor in need. Well done 2cool.


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

keepem comming


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mas...


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> I don't see ANY overweight folks in these pics. I don't see anyone who needs a haircut, makeup, or anything else. I see good neighbors, Angels of the Almighty who responded to a neighbor in need. Well done 2cool.


Very well said! Greenies to ya!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

More...


----------



## lawnchair (Apr 27, 2009)

I wish i could have stayed longer. With the new born at home i just couldn't. Im sorry i couldn't burn the midnight oil will yall.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Special thanks to everyone involved. This was truly a 2Cool miracle! :cheers:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Special thanks to everyone involved. This was truly a 2Cool miracle! :cheers:


Good pics bro!!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

For those who didn't see the sign in book or forgot, please PM you info so I can add to the list.
A special hand to those that stayed late to finish.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*007*

I think I know where the name comes from now. I don't see any pics of you without a beer within 7 feet. 

I like the way you work. Together on a project, we'd never finish on time.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

This thread and the 2cool effort ranks right up there at the top. Sorry I couldn't make it to be a part. My hats off to all who donated their time or funds.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Can someone put names/2Cool handles with the faces please?


X2 - I have some green to distribute


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Handles*

As requested by MC and BB, here are some handles to go with the faces.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Coincidental Side Story*

Interesting side story.
As someone mentioned before the LEO showed up and stopped at the house to see what was going on. We thought maybe our fire was too high or we were making too much noise in the neighborhood.
It turned out to be grandpa cracker's nephew that he had not seen in 25 years. The officer had retired from HPD and was now working for Patton Village.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Big Willy and 007 along with the others busted their behinds on the ramp and
concrete landing . Mike ( 007 ) is a concrete master, he is the man to call when
you need work done . The plumbing work was headed by Lawnchair and those guys worked tirelessly and fought a ton of roots to get it done. I need help in remembering
everybody. A friend of Lawnchair`s needs to be acknowledged but I don`t recall his name . Also, I can`t remember all who cut trees and brush . These folks were
just all over the place. Gator Gar, Texmark , and Shadman provided a ton of help.
I just feel like someone is being left out .
I did`nt eat until late last night but the burgers were great , think I might
have hurt myself on them.
I believe Jerry and i have made some lifelong friends. I can`t wait to be part
of a project like this to help someone , God is truly good.
Faron and Lady Faron fixed our phone jack and provided us with a brand new
phone ! One line we can plug in anywhere in the house , could`nt do it with the old worn out system. 
Not enough can be said about those involved in this , as one 2cooler put it ,
it really is a miracle .


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

behind Diane is Darrel, he is gator gars friend.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You guys did a jam up job! Thats awesome 2coolers. Big Willy has done work for me, he does a great job.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> I was thinking the same thing about myself.





lawnchair said:


> Yea me to


Y'all are out your minds. I weigh more than you two put together. Glad there are no close-up pics of me.

For anyone who cares, I am the fat guy in the background of one of the pictures wearing a yellow shirt doing what I do best, nothing.

Man, those other guys were working so hard that I needed to help bring the exhausion back to normal levels. Just kidding, sorry I was not there during the sweat hours. Y'all had most of the non-skillled labor done before I returned. I did ask 007 if he wanted me to mix the quickcrete, he said, "No". I said, "O.K." That dude can work!

Reel Time remind me not to make you mad. That gas powered hedge trimmer is wicked.

2Cooler are amazing and I met some good ones yesterday.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Plumbing. 
lawnchair was there by 8:00 am digging by hand to try and fix the water supply leak to the house. He and Nolan, his cousin, worked for at least 40 minutes digging through pine tree roots with chain saw, shovels and loppers just to get down 6 inches. Shadman said he had never seen such a root ball in his life. A 30 minute project turned into about a 2 hour one as several guys worked tirelessly on that project. Great job guys.

Lunch.
Other picture is our professional chef and photographer Blk Jck 224 hard at work on cooking up the burgers with his special spices. I'm not sure what he treated the pecan wood with but the burgers were fantastic.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the post and pictures of my nephew Reel Time.
I`ve known my nephew since 1972 when my sister and his dad married. Darrin
was a graduate of New Caney High School and moved from Houston to Porter
back about 1973. I always like him and he was a good kid . It is very personal
but he and I had similar painful experiences within our family which are still
with us today. It is going to be great to have him around in more ways than
one.
He always had a very deep respect for my dad which is something I really
admire. Darrin was almost killed in a car wreck when he was young and as a young police officer , his patrol car was cut in half by a fire hydrant that was hit while
responding to a call , I saw the newspaper pic and report on that one.
Anyway , it feels great having him in my family and he is always welcome 
in my home. Maybe now and then you will remember him in your prayers
as he was highly regarded at HPD and is a fine officer as well as person.
Darrin is working as a detective for PVPD and sometimes they will patrol as well.
God is really pouring His Blessings upon us.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> I did ask 007 if he wanted me to mix the quickcrete, he said, "No". I said, "O.K." That dude can work!


yep, 007 can get after it. you won't find any moss growing under mikey.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> yep, 007 can get after it. you find find any moss growing under mikey.


X2...He is a well oiled, fine tuned machine. If he fishes like he works he's going to wear my arse out when we go! :cheers:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> X2...He is a well oiled, fine tuned machine. If he fishes like he works he's going to wear my arse out when we go! :cheers:


X3 When he posted about his naps during the day I was not sure what to think. But the man has a work ethic that is rare nowadays. That man works hard!! 007 you are amazing!

And I think Big Willy has got it going on too. Hard worker.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Excellent job to all involved...what a great group of folks on here!

Ryan


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow this is the coolest thread I've ever witnessed. If only the world was filled with 2coolers.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> yep, 007 can get after it. you won't find any moss growing under mikey.


X4 He ain't skeered to get down and get with it, that's the truth. Looks like all you need to feed him is some beer.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Pictures!*

Well 2coolers,

My back is sore but my mind is happy. Yesterday was awesome and I'm still amazed at all that was accomplished. Every single to-do was done and we added a lot of projects on site.

Materials for ramp and new back steps: ~ $500
Materials for driveway: ~ $275
Seeing Jerry's face when she saw all that had been accomplished: priceless!

*Most of the crew:*









*The burn pile:*









*The result of the burn pile:* 









*Getting started on the ramp:







*

*Driveway beginnings:







*

*The "Pitmaster":







*

*Move that car!:







*

*Framing about half done:







*

*Texas Lawnchair:







*

*Chow time:







*


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

:cheers: to you, 007...(and all you others)

*"A ******* + a longneck= 'git 'er done !!!"*:biggrin:

Job well done, Lads & Lassies....


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

A few more:

*Rusty just after he broke my camera:







*

*GaryBryan's Butt:







*

*Finishing the driveway:







*

*Earthmover:







*

*2Cool:







*

*Done!:







*

*Lazy bums:







*

*Finished Ramp:







*










*The "Three Stooges" and Alan:







*


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Alan,

This is the last picture I took. The burn pile was getting smaller and I saw something special.

Thanks for letting us help out. We had a blast!

*The fire represents your past; learn from it but don't dwell on it.*


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Gator gar said:


> I sure don't feel as fat as those pictures portray me as. I need to lose some weight. That, or quit having my picture taken.


 I am going with the bad angle theory. :biggrin: I am much more stealthy than I look. rs


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

We took on extra projects as we accessed needs while at grandpa crackers.
We cleaned some brush from his backyard and reclaimed the area from the woods that were trying to take over. He has been so overwhelmed over the last year that we needed to help him catch up. Texxmark, clownshoe, FishinFoolFaron, and others helped on this project.
Also, the back steps to his house needed to be rebuilt. We had to make a quick run to the store for more lumber so I asked Big Willy if he could pick up 3 stringers for new stairs. It was still well within our budget and he was happy to get it for us. We had 3 blocks left over from the front ramp and it just happened that we needed those for the stringers. Within about 30 minutes, Blk Jck 224, garybryan, and I built new stairs for the back door (in the dark). Tom Bodett of motel 6 helped us a little at the end! (one of those "you had to be there comments")


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll leave the light on for ya Carol. rs


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have seen many 2Coolers pitch in in the past and it's great to see the newer members are no different from the old days of the Yeller Board.

If I missed ya on the greenie thing, I'm out for this 24 hour period, but Ill catch up with yall.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> I'll leave the light on for ya Carol. rs


Carol took the reigns on the back door stair fabrication. I just did what she said & it was done in a flash. It worked for me. I have women telling me what to do at home & at work, why should yesterday have been any different. :smile:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Carol took the reigns on the back door stair fabrication. I just did what she said & it was done in a flash. It worked for me. I have women telling me what to do at home & at work, why should yesterday have been any different. :smile:


Roger that!!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome work folks wish I could have made it
May the Lord bless you all!!
Makes me proud to be a 2COOLER


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Jerry Pictures*

Jerry Pictures

So as you know by now grandpa cracker and I slipped away to go break Jerry out of the rehab facility (temporarily) and we brought her back to surprise all of the 2Coolers. That was fun.

I'll speak for all 2Coolers.

"Jerry, it was an honor to help you and Alan out. God bless you!"


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Carol took the reigns on the back door stair fabrication. I just did what she said & it was done in a flash. It worked for me. I have women telling me what to do at home & at work, why should yesterday have been any different. :smile:


I'd have to agree with that, we couldn't have done it without her.

I just want to thank everyone for kind & positive posts on what went down yesterday at GC's house. And give a special THANK YOU to everyone that donated, worked [their buns off],supported and prayed for this wonderful miracle that we were able to bestow on GC & Jerry. I really enjoyed meeting and working everyone yesteday. It was really a special day that will stay alive in everyones heart that was involved. This meant so much to GC & Jerry that words just can't discribe, but just seeing those big smiles & tears of joy really touched our hearts lastnight and I will remember that moment forever.:dance:

And for you Barnacle Bill, I believe GC put it "it was like you swatted a wasp nest or kicked an ant bed"; any way you did good. So even if you weren't there' you really were. Thanks to you too!!


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

Congratulations to all of you 2coolers who worked on this project!!!! You are all an amazing group of special people!!!!! All the best to GC and Jerry!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Rusty S* 
_I'll leave the light on for ya Carol. Rs_

Originally Posted by *Blk Jck 224* 
_Carol took the reigns on the back door stair fabrication. I just did what she said & it was done in a flash. It worked for me. I have women telling me what to do at home & at work, why should yesterday have been any different. _

007 
Shoalwater owner/ concrete guy
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Blk Jck 224* 
_Carol took the reigns on the back door stair fabrication. I just did what she said & it was done in a flash. It worked for me. I have women telling me what to do at home & at work, why should yesterday have been any different. _

garybryan 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Blk Jck 224* 
_Carol took the reigns on the back door stair fabrication. I just did what she said & it was done in a flash. It worked for me. I have women telling me what to do at home & at work, why should yesterday have been any different. _
I'd have to agree with that, we couldn't have done it without her.
_______________________________________________________________

Yall are the greatest! I enjoyed working with all of you and hope we will meet again soon. I feel like I have met some new friends. Any of you like to fish?

Blk Jck 224 and 007.........I'll see you after class! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## clownshoe (Jan 15, 2007)

I had a great time meeting everybody yesterday, it was definitely fun to get out there and help alan and jerry out. 
I took a video of the big dead tree that we cut down but do not know how to edit media files. it is a 27mb .mpg file for a 1.5 minute video. Does someone have an easy way for me to get the file to them and they downsize it to post up the video? you can cut the video down to the final 5 to 10 seconds when the tree actually falls. I would think an ftp site would be the easiest transfer? please pm if you can help me. or maybe some free media editing programs to download?

CS


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

How is Jerry doing Alan?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

clownshoe said:


> I had a great time meeting everybody yesterday, it was definitely fun to get out there and help alan and jerry out.
> I took a video of the big dead tree that we cut down but do not know how to edit media files. it is a 27mb .mpg file for a 1.5 minute video. Does someone have an easy way for me to get the file to them and they downsize it to post up the video? you can cut the video down to the final 5 to 10 seconds when the tree actually falls. I would think an ftp site would be the easiest transfer? please pm if you can help me. or maybe some free media editing programs to download?
> 
> CS


If you have windows Vista you have a built in movie editor. "Movie Maker"


----------



## clownshoe (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Bobby, that was easy enough. 
We tied a long rope to the tree and hooked it to my truck to make sure it fell away from GC's house. Correct me if I am wrong but I believe GaryBryan (Handle and real name I think) was working the chain saw in the background. Sorry for the unsteady hand but I was filming over my shoulder as I was driving the truck.
CS


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

You guys burnt green tree limbs and laid the big dead oak down, good job, that blower and fire thing worked out well. rs


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice. Thanks for taking that video clownshoe. It was very nice meeting you and I hope I will see you again.
RT


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Man, I cant see how Yall got all that done in one day. Great bunch of folks involved on that project. I hope my small contribution went to good use. Wish I was off so I could have gone along too. Those pictures are amazing.

2COOLERS. What else do I need to say?

To Grandpa and Jerry, I hope Yall enjoy many more fine years in your 'new' place! Give Jerry a hug for me!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Reel Time kept us on schedule, she even woke Boston up on occasion, God Bless my friends. rs


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> Originally Posted by *Rusty S*
> _I'll leave the light on for ya Carol. Rs_
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blk Jck 224*
> ...


That's nothing new.



Rusty S said:


> Reel Time kept us on schedule, she even woke Boston up on occasion, God Bless my friends. rs


I never got my nap 'cause someone was late.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

garybryan said:


> I'd have to agree with that, we couldn't have done it without her.
> 
> I just want to thank everyone for kind & positive posts on what went down yesterday at GC's house. And give a special THANK YOU to everyone that donated, worked [their buns off],supported and prayed for this wonderful miracle that we were able to bestow on GC & Jerry. I really enjoyed meeting and working everyone yesteday. It was really a special day that will stay alive in everyones heart that was involved. This meant so much to GC & Jerry that words just can't discribe, but just seeing those big smiles & tears of joy really touched our hearts lastnight and I will remember that moment forever.:dance:
> 
> And for you Barnacle Bill, I believe GC put it "it was like you swatted a wasp nest or kicked an ant bed"; any way you did good. So even if you weren't there' you really were. Thanks to you too!!


Gracias amigo. I knew 2Cool would step to the plate on it if it were posted that GC needed the ramp. There are many, many wonderful people on 2Cool and what you folks did was wonderful beyond words. Y'all have set an example the rest of us can only hope to aspire to.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Brassnadz said:


> Man, I cant see how Yall got all that done in one day. Great bunch of folks involved on that project. I hope my small contribution went to good use. Wish I was off so I could have gone along too. Those pictures are amazing.
> 
> 2COOLERS. What else do I need to say?
> 
> To Grandpa and Jerry, I hope Yall enjoy many more fine years in your 'new' place! Give Jerry a hug for me!


Time only allowed for the work that was done. All excess materials were left in GC's shed for future projects. There is some plywood, 4X4's, 2X4's, & a nice piece hardyplank that GC can use for another project. Thanks for the donation Brassnadz!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

great job by yall!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

What an awesome job and one heck of a testimonial to represent the wonderful community of 2cool fishing. 

Congrats to everyone. May God bless in you ways you never expected...you've earned it 10-fold.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Very well done!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

BigWilly was the man!!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Brassnadz said:


> Man, I cant see how Yall got all that done in one day. Great bunch of folks involved on that project. I hope my small contribution went to good use. Wish I was off so I could have gone along too. Those pictures are amazing.
> 
> 2COOLERS. What else do I need to say?
> 
> To Grandpa and Jerry, I hope Yall enjoy many more fine years in your 'new' place! Give Jerry a hug for me!


X2


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Everyone worked their butts off and got it done and then some. I was just the accountant.:brew2: 

Just imagine what we could have accomplished if Rusty would have showed up on time!!!:cheers:

It was so nice to have a couple of beers on the front porch when it was all said and done. Where's the next project 'cause I'm ready?


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

007 said:


> BigWilly was the man!!


X2- working foreman Willy this ones for you:brew:


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Who's next??!!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

You da man, Willy! I wish I had half your energy.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

ShadMan said:


> You da man, Willy! I wish I had half your energy.


I have your tools bro.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Cool, I'm sure I'll see you soon.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Something special happened that day in more ways than one.

If I had done that amount of work for myself, I would still be hurting.
Haven't felt so much as a twitch in my back.
Thank you God.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I will be at the rehab hospital after work in the morning . Jerry is scheduled to be released at 10: 00 am.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

grandpa cracker said:


> I will be at the rehab hospital after work in the morning . Jerry is scheduled to be released at 10: 00 am.


That is great grandpa cracker! Give her a big hug for me and tell her welcome home.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> That is great grandpa cracker! Give her a big hug for me and tell her welcome home.


 Will do.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Got Jerry home about 1:30 today and we zipped up the ramp smooth as 
could be. When I get a week`s vacation in about six months, I`m going to
sleep for six days of it.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

awesome! Welcome home Jerry!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome home Jerry! Rest and heal up!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad to hear she's home. Hope yall get a lot of use out of the ramp.


----------



## Lady Faron (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome home Jerry! Get well and enjoy your new puppy. Give her a hug from me,Grandpa. Get some rest,too.


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Great to hear...Enjoy Jerry and Alan
Thanks for hosting a 2cool get together at your house...It was good to meet everyone


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm wishing Jerry & Alan a wonderful homecoming. May all your days be filled with delight.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Miracle in the making, I have met and fished with Faron and 007, both class acts. Wish I had been in town for this guys, had a loss in my family to tend to unfortunately. 

Alan, many prayers to you and your beautiful wife Jerry. I hope the recovery is swift and painless. This group of people amazes me a little more every day! They are so much more than just an internet fishing board, these are true fishers of men.

-Brett


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Great news. rs


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW!!!! WOW!!!! I was just catching up (been out of town and just life has interrupted my 2cool reading) and all I can say is WOW!!!!!!! You guys were just awesome!!! God has a special place for those of you involved, from the smallest to the largest token of giving!!! You guys rock!!! Just wish I could of been caught up with my reading and been able to participate in the building or otherwise!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Everything still going good Alan?


----------

